# Como acoplar lector bluray de laptop hp a una PC



## FREDY ROLAND (Jul 25, 2012)

Ola amigos, nuevamente visitando esta pagina y saludarlos a todos,  bueno ire al grano espero que me ayuden,  tengo una lectora DVD/BLURAY de una laptop HP Pavillon dv7 (Placa quemada), estoy buscando la forma de utilizar este lector bluray en una PC,  tiene conector SATA para la placa  que no hay ningun problema utilizando el cable SATA,  lo que quiero acoplar es el conector de la fuente,  que no encuentro ningun adaptador, este es  igual al SATA pero mas pequeño, no se los valores de voltaje que necesitan cada conector ubicar cuales son de tierra,  voltaje  etc etc (5.V 12,v  no se, espero ayuda, un diagrama para acoplarlo)


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 25, 2012)

ya lo encontre!!!, mas pasiencia al buscar compa, desde hace tiempo me preguntaba como hacerle  http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Serial_ATA_(SATA,_Serial_Advanced_Technology_Attachment)
en esa pagina dice como conectar la alimentacion, por otra parte si hay adaptadores:  






tambien podrias usar un case usb como las unidades opticas externas, opciones hay...


----------



## FREDY ROLAND (Jul 30, 2012)

exlente amigo,  si funciona con el diagrama que me pasaste, fuente SATA SLIM de 6 pines,  gracias por la ayuda,


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 30, 2012)

menos mal, no vendrian mal algunas fotos del engendro que armaste para dejar en claro que si funciona, nomas me haga de una unidad optica y adaptare la mia...


----------

